# Tabs & Task Bars



## thoron (Feb 15, 2013)

So I'm still on IE8 and FF13 and I'm happy with those browsers. Sadly though sooner or later I know I'll have to update them. From what I've seen on friends computers the new browsers force the individual tabs to be condensed into one. I really don't care for this, is there a way to make it so that there are individual tabs for each window open?

On a side note, is there a way to keep IE 10 from installing on my computer when MS releases it? I'm much more willing to let FF update then IE.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 15, 2013)

Force the individual tabs to what?


----------



## thoron (Feb 15, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Force the individual tabs to what?



I'm sure you've noticed how with IE9 the tabs in the task bar at the bottom of the screen are condensed under the IE icon, I've seen it with FF too but I'm not sure if thats because cause of IE9 or if FF has jumped on that bandwagon. Anyway, is there and way to uncondense them? Also, how do I keep IE10 from being installed on my computer? Its set to be released for Windows 7 late this month or March.


----------



## Demache (Feb 15, 2013)

It doesn't? I had FF13 on an old XP tablet and updated to 18 because it sat for awhile. I didn't notice any remarkable ble UI differences. I also haven't noticed this condensed tab behavior in IE10 on my Win8 machines. Your friend must have a plug in or something. 

Also, don't use IE8. Lots of security and other miscellaneous issues.

Edit.: I read a little closer. Did you mean the task bar previews? I actually think that's an option you can toggle. Your friend probably just has it disabled.  I'm on my mobile so ill have to check back on that. I personally don't like it.


----------



## thoron (Feb 15, 2013)

Demache said:


> It doesn't? I had FF13 on an old XP tablet and updated to 18 because it sat for awhile. I didn't notice any remarkable UI differences. I also haven't noticed this condensed tab behavior in IE10 on my Win8 machines. Your friend must have a plug in or something.
> 
> Also, don't use IE8. Lots of security and other miscellaneous issues.



When you have mutilple IE windows open are there multiple buttons/tabs in the task bar or they all under one button that shows the different windows when the mouse hovers over it?


----------



## Demache (Feb 15, 2013)

http://db.tt/GskOjCx9

Sorry I'm on a cell phone. Best way I can demonstrate it. I don't have proper live preview since it's a remote server, but the separate tab names show up. There is an explicit option for it in the FF tab settings though. It looks like it does the same in IE9.

At least I think that's what your looking for.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 15, 2013)

In IE 10:

Go to Internet Options, then click on Tabs. Then uncheck "Show previews for individual tabs on the taskbar".

In Firefox: (snatched from here)

*1.* Open firefox and type *about:config* in the addressbar and press Enter. It'll confirm, click on *I'll be careful, I promise!* button.
*2.* Now type *taskbar* in the *Filter* box. It'll show following entries:browser.taskbar.previews.cachetime
*browser.taskbar.previews.enable*
browser.taskbar.previews.max​*3.* The entry "*browser.taskbar.previews.enable*" would be set to *true*. Double-click on it or right-click on it and select "*Toggle*". It'll set its value to *false*.

EDIT:



> When you have mutilple IE windows open are there multiple buttons/tabs in the task bar or they all under one button that shows the different windows when the mouse hovers over it?


That would be a Windows taskbar thing... Right-click the taskbar, click Properties, then choose "Never combine" under Taskbar Buttons. Boom. Combined with the above, should remove that behaviour entirely.


----------



## Demache (Feb 15, 2013)

Pretty FF already has that in the tab settings. It's the very last check box.


----------



## thoron (Feb 15, 2013)

Demache said:


> http://db.tt/GskOjCx9
> 
> Sorry I'm on a cell phone. Best way I can demonstrate it. I don't have proper live preview since it's a remote server, but the separate tab names show up. There is an explicit option for it in the FF tab settings though. It looks like it does the same in IE9.
> 
> At least I think that's what your looking for.



Yeah, thats the sort of set up I prefer. I just wanted to know that there was a way to uncondense them. I still won't change over to newer IEs though, the UI is ugly.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh hey, look, it's IE 10 laid out exactly like IE8.


----------



## Demache (Feb 15, 2013)

thoron said:


> Yeah, thats the sort of set up I prefer. I just wanted to know that there was a way to uncondense them. I still won't change over to newer IEs though, the UI is ugly.



I didn't really think IE8 looked all that good. IE7 just looked blegh. But I guess each to their own. I just wouldn't touch it since IE9 and 10 are far improved in every possible way.


----------



## thoron (Feb 15, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Oh hey, look, it's IE 10 laid out exactly like IE8.



How the heck did you get it to look like that?


----------



## Demache (Feb 15, 2013)

thoron said:


> How the heck did you get it to look like that?



If I'm not mistaken, that's how it looks by default. I would probably suggest for future reference, don't use friends computers as a framework of reference when it comes to UIs. They generally will have them tweaked in a way that they prefe


----------



## thoron (Feb 16, 2013)

Demache said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that's how it looks by default. I would probably suggest for future reference, don't use friends computers as a framework of reference when it comes to UIs. They generally will have them tweaked in a way that they prefe



I'm on windows 7 and IE9 from my experience when I had it on my computer didn't look like that. Yes you could get the stayus bar back, you could have the tabs below the URL bar, but the favorites button was stuck on the right side and there was nothing in the blue bar at the top. Its not from friends, it from personal experience when it comes to IE9.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 16, 2013)

> How the heck did you get it to look like that?




Right-click on the tab bar, select *Show tabs on a separate row*.
Right-click again, click *Command bar*.
Right-click again, click *Status bar*.
Right-click again, click *Favorites bar*.
Right-click the *Command bar* and then click *Customize*, then *Show only icons*.
Additionally, you can choose to add/remove icons to the Command bar by right-clicking it, then going to *Customize*, then *Add or remove commands*.


----------



## thoron (Feb 16, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Right-click on the tab bar, select *Show tabs on a separate row*.
> Right-click again, click *Command bar*.
> Right-click again, click *Status bar*.
> Right-click again, click *Favorites bar*.
> ...



Sounds like IE10 is much more customizable than IE9, I could get everything listed except the favorites button to appear on the left side.


----------

